# יש סניפים של מקס ברנר כשרים?



## Telavivit25 (17/8/09)

יש סניפים של מקס ברנר כשרים? 
בארץ היפה שלנו?


----------



## odery (17/8/09)

עמק רפאים י-ם 
רק שלא יהיו לך שם מפלי שוקולד ושאר שחיתותיות רק שוקולד ארוז(ואבקת חלב נכרי)


----------



## Telavivit25 (17/8/09)

זה ברור שזה מה שיש שם 
תגידי,אין במרכז? אה ותודלך גוגלית שלי


----------



## odery (17/8/09)

לא גיגלתי 
אולי גוגל יודע עודברים אני לא ממחשב עכשיו


----------



## Telavivit25 (17/8/09)

יש כאן כונות יותר עמוקות 
לא כונתי שגיגלת. אני חושבת שמתאים לך שם חיבה ``גוגלית`` כמחמאה. שאת יודעת ה.כ.ל .כמו גוגל .מאגר מוחי עמוס


----------



## odery (17/8/09)

אע.ממש לא.הלואי. 
הבת שלי הרגע ביקשה שאסביר לה מה זה פיגמנטים ובלי אנציקלופדיה או גוגל זמינים לא ידעתי להסביר


----------



## Telavivit25 (17/8/09)

היא ידעה להגיד פיגמנטים? 
אז היא הגוגלית. לא את/tapuzforum/images/emo3.gif או ש. . התפוח לא נפל רחוק מהעץ


----------



## בת תורה (17/8/09)

מאיפה ילדה שעולה לא` מכירה את המילה 
הזאת?


----------



## Telavivit25 (17/8/09)

אולי היא לא מעונינת 
שכל העולם ואשתו ידעו שהגוקר שלה עולה לא`?


----------



## בת תורה (17/8/09)

מתוקה.מאיפה לדעתך אני יודעת זאת? 
היא כתבה זאת כאן לא פעם ולא פעמיים. אודליה היא אם גאה!ויש לה על מה.


----------



## אח של הפרסר (17/8/09)

היא כנראה 
ילדה חננה


----------



## odery (17/8/09)

היא נשרטה והיא שאלה למה השריטות שלי 
ורודות ושלה לבנות.אז חשבתי שיספק אותה שאענה לה שזה פיגמנטים.לא הלך


----------

